# How can I delete my account?



## Badger1777 (Oct 6, 2014)

As per title really. I think I joined the wrong forum.


----------



## MJS (Oct 6, 2014)

Just don't log on anymore.  The acct. will eventually close itself.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 6, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> As per title really. I think I joined the wrong forum.



Seriously, ask the right questions, maybe the right answers.


----------



## Badger1777 (Oct 6, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Seriously, ask the right questions, maybe the right answers.



I asked the right question. Perhaps it is not the question that I am supposed to ask on the "Friendly Martial Arts Community" forum. I asked if there is a way to delete my account. It seems the answer is no.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 6, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> I asked the right question. Perhaps it is not the question that I am supposed to ask on the "Friendly Martial Arts Community" forum. I asked if there is a way to delete my account. It seems the answer is no.



Then go! Come back in the right frame of mind.


----------



## Badger1777 (Oct 6, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Then go! Come back in the right frame of mind.



Transk, I've asked a fair question in the support section of the site. My question is directed at the forum admins, as it is not clear how to contact them other than through the support forum. According to your profile, you are not an admin of this forum, and therefore thank you but you can't assist.

I don't think I need to explain, but just for the record, I am in the right frame of mind, as per my original post. I just think this is the wrong forum for me, and as such, I would prefer that my personal details are not held on a site that is not relevant to me. It has become clear that I joined the wrong forum and as such I just think it would be tidier if my account was deleted.


----------



## MJS (Oct 6, 2014)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/14...7-martialtalk-com-forum-rules-procedures.html

2.9

As for contacting the staff at MT....there is a contact us link at the bottom of the page, you can post the question, such as you did, or PM an Admin.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 6, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> Transk, I've asked a fair question in the support section of the site. My question is directed at the forum admins, as it is not clear how to contact them other than through the support forum. According to your profile, you are not an admin of this forum, and therefore thank you but you can't assist.
> 
> I don't think I need to explain, but just for the record, I am in the right frame of mind, as per my original post. I just think this is the wrong forum for me, and as such, I would prefer that my personal details are not held on a site that is not relevant to me. It has become clear that I joined the wrong forum and as such I just think it would be tidier if my account was deleted.



Then just go. If you are not prepared to elaborate, then just go man!


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 6, 2014)

ADMIN NOTE:

Thread closed.

jks9199
Asst. Administrator


----------

